# Shrooms........?



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone has kicked the leaves yet.......? HT


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I just got in. I am in Columbus area. Didn't find any but the mayapples I saw yesterday were only about 2-4", today the same ones are about 6" so it should be with in the next week.


----------



## Great MLenko (Mar 10, 2013)

Need those warm rains to bring 'em out


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Blacks are just starting here in Hocking Co. About a week or so for the others here.


----------



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

Found a few small morels today but not very big yet,,,anybody getting good sized ones yet?? Mayapples big yet ?? I'm in northern panhandle wv and ready for some shrooms


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nothing to report from Perry Co this past weekend, vegetation didn't seem far enough along.....but crappies, bass, gills & ticks were all hungry.....!


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

Hardtop said:


> Just wondering if anyone has kicked the leaves yet.......? HT


found 75 big grays on 4/29/2015, ohio county wv. south face slope on dead elm with some bark still on.rain will help,but don't wait on it, go now.the leaves are not full yet so you can spot the white of the dead elm tree from a long way off,this will save time. you my look at 100 dead elm and not find one mushroom, and then BAM! there is your honey hole.pick grays there and come back to same spot in a few days and pick yellows. going in morning. good luck to all.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

pkent said:


> found 75 big grays on 4/29/2015, ohio county wv. south face slope on dead elm with some bark still on.rain will help,but don't wait on it, go now.the leaves are not full yet so you can spot the white of the dead elm tree from a long way off,this will save time. you my look at 100 dead elm and not find one mushroom, and then BAM! there is your honey hole.pick grays there and come back to same spot in a few days and pick yellows. going in morning. good luck to all.


Found just over 200 mixed bag grays/yellows while down at AEP this past weekend. Rain is needed. Found the majority on east facing slopes around elms.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Made a nice haul yesterday.


----------



## Great MLenko (Mar 10, 2013)

That's a nice bunch of shrooms there.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Took a walk sunday afternoon and found 26 yellows around a big old apple tree. Has to be 25, 30 trees in that old orchard and only 1 tree had any under and around it.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I walked around yesterday in Portage County all I found was a deer skull. Going to keep trying different areas haven't found any in 5 years of trying.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

found 58 on Sunday. Harrison co.


----------

